
An outline text mind map - freetxtmind
https://freetxtmind.github.io/
======
freetxtmind
FreeTxtMind is an excellent tool for you to use to write outlines and see the
connections between ideas in your outlines. You can rearrange the connections
in your mind maps by simply cutting and pasting lines from your written
outlines.

